

Opinion Column: The Sad State Of The Web Design Community - adora
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/04/08/opinion-column-the-sad-state-of-the-web-design-community/

======
karipatila
I find it interesting that Smashing Magazine started publishing stuff that
many see as the exact opposite of their current image. Even articles that flat
out criticize them. Think what you will of them, but at least they're trying
to make some kind of a change.

~~~
rev087
I agree, but I hardly believe we will see any change soon. There's a link to a
"sister site" in the body of the article; if you follow that link, the very
first article in the page fits exactly in the criticism being made.

I'm aware it serves as auto-criticism, but still...

~~~
karipatila
That's the thing. I wrote the article and had no idea they were going to do
that. I mentioned in the beginning that I wasn't going to name any particular
sites as a part of the problem, which is the only reason that "sister site"
wasn't in the original copy.

------
a-priori
My prediction: in _n_ years, there will be another article talking about how
the _XYZ_ design community is dying slowly. Replace _n_ and _XYZ_ as you see
fit.

There will always be a market for high-quality designers; there will always be
a market for cheap, low-skill designers. Accept that idea and get back to work
on being one of the former.

I call it my "the world is not going to shit" theory. It's pretty handy
whenever the doomsayers come out of the woodworks.

------
mikeytown2
<http://www.alistapart.com/> is where I learned a lot. One of the classic
articles was about using an unordered list to make a menu.

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/horizdropdowns/>

~~~
karipatila
ALA is fantastic, but it currently caters to a different audience. There's
high demand for a site like the previous version of ALA, or even SM in its
original form.

